# Failed 1st IVF cycle - what are chances next time?



## bobblymole (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi

I just got a BFN yesterday   am trying to think positive and am thinking about the next cycle already (as you do!)

As you can from my signature, my problem is endo (ovarian cysts) but, saying that, I responded well to the tx drugs (15 eggs, 8 fertilised, 2 transferred back and 2 frozen), didn't get loads of side-effects, the worst bit was after the EC - cos I had lots of follicles - very painful. My hormone levels are fine (fsh 4.9) the only thing against me really is my age (I will be 38 in January).

When the consultant did the ET he said "once you get to this stage, it's 50/50" is this true? Was I just unlucky? If there was something else wrong how would they find out?

I will obviously be asking these questions in my follow-up but wondered if anyone could shed any light at this stage?

Thanks,

Becky


----------



## bella 64 (Oct 1, 2008)

Hi Becky

Sorry you got a BFN, its so upsetting i know. I had IVF DE on the 21st oct and last weekend i got BFN.
Im not too sure i can help you with any answers.
The consulant told us that we had 70% chance at my age of 39. which im not sure i belive.
I worked it out and it was more like 30%. i think they say things to make us women feel better.
We are not having any more tx,as funds have run dry and i am mentally strained.
Sorry i have not been much of help to you. I wish you all the luck if you step back into tx.

Sharon


----------



## coully69 (Jul 6, 2008)

Hello, I know exactly how you feel, I had my first IVF cycle last month with a negative result Oct 18th. I went for my follow up 4 days later and have just started a new cycle 2 days ago. They are going to try one of 2 things differently this time around, if I get enough eggs they may try for blastocyst transfer (after 5 days) or if the numbers arent great (because I am donating) they may try assisted hatching because apparently if the shell that contains the egg is too thick the growing embryo cant hatch out so they break the shell in advance. Hoping and praying this time. If its any help I felt much better after the review and am feeling positive again now. Hope this helps.xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## bobblymole (Feb 11, 2008)

Hiya

Thanks for that. I'm surprised they let you start again so soon. We are going to try and get a few more good quality embryos this time so that maybe we can go for blastocyst...

Good luck with your 2nd cycle  

Becksx


----------

